# My experiences with a hillstream loach



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

There has been a lot of talk about those very interesting loaches on the board lately. I think the information you gave us ^iMp^ will be very useful!

Thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*Hillstreams*

I don't know which Hillstream you had?
I have had Beaufortia kweichowensis before http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/beaufortia_kweichowensis.html. Did not have long term luck with them..but that was 2 years ago when I FIRST set up my big tank. This site tells alot about their care : http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_loaches.html. You can also find out ALOT about them at www.loaches.com forums..there are some experts that post there.I have, however, not found any good info that says NOT to feed them..but rather the opposite. They do really need algae (brown as well)..and therefore really should be in established tanks with this and other microorganisms from which to feed on. They also like brine shrimp, bloodworms(frozen), flake, frozen omnivore, frozen herbivore.. this is some of what mine like at least. Hikari sinking pellets and algae wafers also seem appreciated. Now I have [link]Gastromyzon punctulatus[/link]..and this is what they eat, along with all the other fish (Bristlenose plecos, clown pleco, cories, betta, Pearl Gouramies, Ottos). They are not shy at all at feeding time. They do get the glass some..but really like some smooth, large (6"-8") rocks..and LOVE my holey rock. The tank was not originally for them, and kept at 80 degrees..I bought them because at LFS they were not being fed at all and being kept in 80+ temps..just a few fake plants..
My tank is a 125 gal with a bubble disk at one end..and 2 bubble wands at the other end. One side is heavily planted with driftwood..the other size has no plants (except for some floating hornwort that drifts around) and many large pieces of holey rock. I have been lowering the temp to 76.. and will probably get some more bubble disks when lfs gets more in..although they don't go near the current.



http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_loaches.html


----------

